# CoDeSys 2.3 Wago 750-841 - Winter-Sommerzeit



## Michael68 (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ja ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt aber passt nichts 

Wago 750-841 - Winter-Sommerzeit umstellung?

Habe kein RTC Modul und benutze die intere Uhr - wie stelle ich die Automatisch um?! 

FbSummer_Wintertime benötigt das RTC Modul 
DST  sollte eine True liefern, wenn Sommerzeit herscht, geht aber irgendwie nicht ...

Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ............


----------



## NetFritz (2 Mai 2011)

Hallo
Der Oscat Baustein "UTC_TO_LTIME" kann das.
In der Bausteinbeschreibung ist auch ein Bild wie er beschaltet wird.
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## MSB (3 Mai 2011)

FbSummerWinter.... soll ja gerade die interne Uhr also die RTC umstellen ...

Wer oder was und woher ist die Funktion DST?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Michael68 (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Danke für die Rektion!

@NetFritz:
UTC_TO_LTIME liefert mir aus Ausgang LDT (DATE_TIME (Lokalzeit)) was aber kein Timer verarbeiten kann. Wurschel schon seid Stunden aber finde keinen Timer / Wochenschaltuhr die damit klar kommt ... Timer_2 etc. geht nicht!
Wo ist da der Denkfehler?! 


@MSB: Die Funktion DST überprüft, ob im Augenblick Sommerzeit herrscht, oder nicht. Sie kann dazu benutzt werden eine vorhandene nicht-Sommerzeit
fähige Uhr sekundengenau auf Sommer- und Winterzeit umzustellen.

Output: BOOL   watt mache ich denn damit?!  +60min.?!


----------



## NetFritz (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe hinter "UTC_TO_LTIME" den Wago "FbScheduleWeekly" Baustein der hat ein DT Eingang.
Auch der OSCAT Baustein "TIMER_P4" hat ein DT Eingang.
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## Michael68 (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ok guter Ansatz ... 
Löst mein Problem aber  ich habe eine Fehlermeldung und komme nicht auf den Fehler:

VAR RETAIN PERSISTENT
    Schaufenster: FbScheduleWeekly;
    Feiertage: FbPublicHoliday;
END_VAR


----------



## gravieren (3 Mai 2011)

Hi


Schau doch mal hier hin.

http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-CDA8A8BC-44D77719/wago/style.xsl/deu-3862.htm

Ich glaube, da ist was dabei.



Gruß Karl


----------



## NetFritz (3 Mai 2011)

Hallo
Schau mal unter Projekt -> Optionen -> Übersetzungsoption -> Objekte auschließen -> Scheduler_02.lib -> Schedulers -> FbScheduleWeekly(FB) der Haken unten unter "Nicht übersetzen" darf nicht gesetzt sein. 
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## Michael68 (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

@gravieren:  Super guter TIPP - DANKE 

@NetFritz: neee War nicht das Problem - Habe es anders gelöst ...

Danke für die Hilfe!

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=1226


----------



## Michael68 (10 Mai 2011)

War ich noch schuldig ... damit ist das Problem wohl sehr einfach gelöst.


----------

